# how to fix this ?



## big-saxo-guy (Mar 4, 2013)

I recently got new alloys the other day and there is completely baked on rubbish on them and I have already tried to remove it using wonder wheels hot wheels and imperial tar remover which worked on the front of the wheels but on the back of a couple it Is solid and I managed to get a small bit off by scraping It.





Does anyone have any ideas how to remove it or will I have to deal with it ?

thanks


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 3, 2011)

Acid dip and start again!!!


----------



## Bartl (Apr 3, 2013)

Have you tried clay? If not I would definitely give that a go next.


----------



## big-saxo-guy (Mar 4, 2013)

Bartl said:


> Have you tried clay? If not I would definitely give that a go next.


I had thought of clay but it is massive patches and it thick , wasn't sure if clay would do anything :wall:


----------



## Mike_Wizz (Aug 5, 2013)

Would something stronger such as as Ali shine get it off...?


----------



## Bartl (Apr 3, 2013)

Now I can see the pictures. I would suggest using a stronger wheel cleaner, something like smart wheels.


----------



## B17BLG (Jun 26, 2012)

Wonder wheels is a strong enough wheel cleaner, if that hasn't shifted it then try something along the lines of fallout remover.


----------



## Kiashuma (May 4, 2011)

I posted on your other thread saying a fallout remover, but looking at bigger pictures im wondering its corrosion on the wheel, some of it looks really bad.


----------



## big-saxo-guy (Mar 4, 2013)

Thanks guys I thought that wonder wheels would be the same as a fallout remover but I will tyr some purple rain tomorrow. 
The guy I got the wheels from said he had seized calipers and thats why they are so bad and where I have scraped the it off (pea sized bits ) you can see powder coat so im hopeful they are ok


----------



## Yellow Dave (Apr 5, 2011)

For use only once with something that bad, I'd seriously consider something a little corrosive and try on a small patch and see what affect it has on both the brake dust and the finish underneath


----------



## big-saxo-guy (Mar 4, 2013)

Yellow Dave said:


> For use only once with something that bad, I'd seriously consider something a little corrosive and try on a small patch and see what affect it has on both the brake dust and the finish underneath


i was thinking that because it is soo thick it might need something like that to start it off ? woud acetone work ?


----------



## Kickasskev (Sep 18, 2012)

Its mega strong and would work without a doubt use a stiff agitator brush

Auto Smart Treble X

Then go over it with T&G Remover

Clay Bar

Then Wax and Seal


----------



## bannan (Jun 20, 2007)

I've had this before where it's really thick. Tried original wonder wheels which shifted it at a verry small rate. In the end I had to use a soft scouring pad (cringe) but the paint was so pitted I wasn't going to make it any worse. Normally if they are that bad you aren't going to make any more damage that what is already there. The new valetpro trix looks good. Wonder if that could get rid of any of it.


----------



## Kiashuma (May 4, 2011)

Just a thought, some of the £5 road side washes use really strong stuff, maybe get them to try and clean one, it works get them to do the rest, cheaper than you buying the chemicals, only to use once.


----------



## big-saxo-guy (Mar 4, 2013)

bannan said:


> I've had this before where it's really thick. Tried original wonder wheels which shifted it at a verry small rate. In the end I had to use a soft scouring pad (cringe) but the paint was so pitted I wasn't going to make it any worse. Normally if they are that bad you aren't going to make any more damage that what is already there. The new valetpro trix looks good. Wonder if that could get rid of any of it.


Well tbh I was thinking about that but couldnt own up on here :lol: and its on the rear of the wheel where it wont be see so nobody would know. And got to try a couple things and then might go to the fiver washes


----------



## Geordieexile (May 21, 2013)

Wonder wheels hot wheels isn't the strong stuff. The original acidic one may help on such baked on stuff.


----------



## bannan (Jun 20, 2007)

big-saxo-guy said:


> Well tbh I was thinking about that but couldnt own up on here :lol: and its on the rear of the wheel where it wont be see so nobody would know. And got to try a couple things and then might go to the fiver washes


Are they the vtr alloys? That's what mine were where when I had the problem.


----------



## luke-m-j (Aug 29, 2008)

I'm thinking along the lines of a wire brush or one of those cup brushes for a drill. Then polish up as good as you can and seal.


----------



## Spatt (Mar 28, 2014)

I had this on my pug.. not as bad but i found once i got them as clean as i could smear plenty of cheep wax of something on the inner side of your wheel. cleaning them up will be a breeze if you do it once a year.


----------



## bannan (Jun 20, 2007)

Spatt said:


> I had this on my pug.. not as bad but i found once i got them as clean as i could smear plenty of cheep wax of something on the inner side of your wheel. cleaning them up will be a breeze if you do it once a year.


Wonder if the paint that citroen/pug use flon their wheels isn't too good as I've had it twice on 2 citroens I owned. Paint really pitted. If the wheels don't come up well I would think about giving a coat of silver paint and some clear coat on.


----------



## big-saxo-guy (Mar 4, 2013)

bannan said:


> Are they the vtr alloys? That's what mine were where when I had the problem.


The wheels are Peugeot 205 1.9 gti alloys and were powder coated by a previous owner .
Well I went out today with some purple rain 2.0 and wow as soon as it touched the wheel it started bleeding and even after 5 hits still extremely thick bleeding !! And is has started to clean them more


After 5 hits


and how it looks now ( still a lot of work and products to try



hopefully the pictures work because im on my phone


----------



## Scotty B (Jul 1, 2009)

Have you agitated the IronX with a stiff brush?

I'd sand them back with 600 grit and spray them with hammerite smooth white. Works great on the insides.


----------



## big-saxo-guy (Mar 4, 2013)

Scotty B said:


> Have you agitated the IronX with a stiff brush?
> 
> I'd sand them back with 600 grit and spray them with ha
> mmerite smooth white. Works great on the insides.


I did agitate right after I took the photos , I want to keep the powder coat as it seems in good enough condition


----------



## bannan (Jun 20, 2007)

Big improvement there. Hopefully a few more goes will get it all off.


----------



## nbray67 (Mar 22, 2012)

Not as bad as yours but these were our Cooper alloys tackled with BH Korrosol, Tardis and AG Clean Wheels.


----------



## big-saxo-guy (Mar 4, 2013)

nbray67 said:


> Not as bad as yours but these were our Cooper alloys tackled with BH Korrosol, Tardis and AG Clean Wheels.


Wow looking good ! Hopefully get mine half as good


----------



## ScottHannah (Dec 28, 2012)

Have you considered just getting them sand blasted and powder coated?


----------



## Streeto (Apr 3, 2008)

Agree with the above post my local powder coater does a wheels for £25 each you have to get the tyre taken off.


----------



## big-saxo-guy (Mar 4, 2013)

ScottHannah said:


> Have you considered just getting them sand blasted and powder coated?


Well I spent (for me) a fortune on other wheels and for my car they are just too wide so these were just cheap wheels for this year and I will be spending my money on decent tyres . I have recently got a compressor and spray gun so I may try my hand at spraying them at some point


----------

